# riata lead



## bdempsey (Nov 13, 2012)

Are you using 76000 for fluoro evaluation of riata lead?  Also, what dx code are your using?


----------



## jewlz0879 (Nov 13, 2012)

What is this lead for? 

Sometimes you can bill for fluoro and other times, it is included. For example the PM and ICD codes now bundle fluoro for the lead placement; to report fluoro guidance for diagnostic lead evaluation without lead insertion, replacement, or revision procedures, use 76000. 

HTH


----------



## bdempsey (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks Julie!


----------



## Cathy Casey (Nov 14, 2012)

This lead has had problems and it is on a recall of sorts.  It is my understanding that you bill 76000 for fluoro only and that St. Jude intervenes and pays the charge.  See St Jude Reimbursement News


----------

